# Acronyms?



## the smoker (Oct 7, 2012)

Somewhere around here, I have seen a couple different posts that talked about the acronyms that are used. However, I cannot find any of those posts. Can anyone here post the links to them? One of them I really liked because the definitions were on a comedic side, and that made me laugh when I read them.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 7, 2012)

This one is in "Articles":

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/acronyms

I found this one using the handy dandy search bar at the top:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73935/acronyms


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 7, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/acronyms


----------



## beernuts (Dec 10, 2012)

How about one more.  "PID" ?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 10, 2012)

Beernuts said:


> How about one more. "PID" ?


_Proportional–Integral–Derivative_ controller.


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 10, 2012)

nepas said:


> _Proportional–Integral–Derivative_ controller.


You will have to do a search for that one to get it in english.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 21, 2012)

And what about OTBS?


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 21, 2012)

old sarge said:


> And what about OTBS?


Order of the Thin Blue Smoke


----------



## old sarge (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 14, 2013)

I am in acronym hell!  What is a "PID" controller???


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 14, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> I am in acronym hell!  What is a "PID" controller???


This should explain it to you:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch/?search=pid&resultSortingPreference=relevance&type=all


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 14, 2013)

What does it stand for?


----------



## linguica (Jan 14, 2013)

Beernuts said:


> How about one more. "PID" ?


----------



## alaskanbear (Jan 22, 2013)

I cant even muster a probable guess or explaination for PID..  EXCEPT>>>>>>   P erson  I n  D  uhville... lmoao.

Rich


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 22, 2013)

PID's just take input from the probe and mathematically anticipates what changes need to be made. The result seems seamless because the calculations happen super fast and adjustments are small based on feedback...JJ


----------



## ben cartwright2 (Jun 7, 2013)

how about NBBD  - New Braunfels Black Diamond


----------

